# Fine Art Models Big Boy versus Accucraft BB



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello,
just by chance I came upon the website of Fine Art Models. They offer a Big Boy in 1:32 scale which looks nearly identical to the Accucraft model of the same size. Has anyone the details?

Peter 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By pwiegner on 11 Apr 2011 08:28 AM 
Hello,
just by chance I came upon the website of Fine Art Models. They offer a Big Boy in 1:32 scale which looks nearly identical to the Accucraft model of the same size. Has anyone the details?

Peter 

Peter - the Fine Art Models' version of the BIG BOY is likely to be one of the finest and most detailed models ever made of this loco in any scale, let alone Gauge 1. 

Although I have seen one, I have never seen one running, although there are folks on this site who have one. Suffice it to say that it seems that the general consensus is that actually putting on tracks and using it to haul a consist is rather like using the Mona Lisa as dinner place mat. Sure, it will do the job, but that's not what it is for.

The last time I looked, just for interest, I hasten to add, the FAM version was around five times more than the AccuCraft version - AFAIK the FMA model is long out of its very limited production run. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Peter 

Be advised that as a general rule, Gary Kohs, the owner of Fine Art Models, intended his models as works of Mechanical Art. The locomotives run well on roller display stands, but he informed me personally that they were never designed to be used on something like an outdoor layout. In spite of this, some of his locomotives have been worked over to withstand the rigors of frequent operation. Some will go under the knife and emerge eventually as live steam models. 

As tac noted above, the price differential is significant. The FAM is intended as a "Museum Quality DISPLAY piece", the die cast Accucraft Big Boy is a locomotive designed for operation and has a level of detail that will withstand regular handling. 

SO.. depends what your ultimate purpose is whether the FAM version is "right" for you. 

JJS


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pwiegner on 11 Apr 2011 08:28 AM 
Hello,
just by chance I came upon the website of Fine Art Models. They offer a Big Boy in 1:32 scale which looks nearly identical to the Accucraft model of the same size. Has anyone the details?

Peter 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 

Hmmmmmm!!!

Being a model of the same prototype I would think you should expect them to be more or less identical.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter - if you are determined to find and run a FAM BB with a train behind it, then - 

a. good luck finding one in the fust place, and....... 

b. good luck finding somebody who can convert it to a runner that actually hauls a train without the couplers coming off. 

Me, being old and cranky, at ten feet away, I'll admit that I can't tell the difference between the $20,000 FAM model, the $10,000 Aster model, and the somewhat less pricey AccuCraft model - except in my non-existant wallet. 

Even further down the scale is the more than adequate MTH model - which has some of the best sound effects this side of reality. For the price of the FAM you might get twenty of these models that keep many of us happy. 

I can't help you with a FAM BB, but IIRC, Patricio here on this forum was thinking of moving on his electric Aster BB - a VERY fine model. I have no idea of his price, but if you figured on between $8-10K you might be in the ballpark, and at least you'd have a loco that you can get spare parts for, if needed. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Simple, "the devil is in the details" or in this case your deep pockets:


Fine Art Models Big Boy


To quote the site- Every door, hatch or inspection plate that opens on the real locomotive also opens on our model. Though I do not and have not seen the Accucraft Big Boy I am not sure that it has the level of detail.


----------



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies up to now. To make my question clearer: is the Accucraft Big Boy influenced by or derived from the FAM model or is it a totally independent development? The Accucraft engine is mainly made of brass with some steel and die cast parts. It has a high level of detail in relation to the retail prize. I purchased my Accucraft BB 4012 with sound and smoke for about Euro 3.000 here in Germany. St. Aubins offers the Accucraft BB for US$ 2.000 to 2.400.
To see some fine pictures go to the accucraft.de website and klick size 1:32 and Big Boy. A big advantage of the Accucraft model are the two independent engines. So it can occur that one set of drivers slips while the other still has sufficient grip to move the train.

Peter 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter - I'm afraid that you are confusing the heck out of me. You now say that you already have an AccuCraft BB - so why are you asking about how it compares with one that costs ten times as much and is not on sale? 

You'd have to see them side by side to make a judgement but having seen the excellent photographs on the FAM site I think that you can judge for yourself. How many times you'd want to open up every hatch and twiddle every knob or handle depends on how much you want to spend the money. 

The BB are so well-known and documented that there is no need for any manufacturer to copy anybody else's model - as Tony Walsham noted, a BB is a BB. The solution to building one is the same for any maker - in plastic or metal. 

I'd wait for somebody on this site who has both to compare for you. IF there is anybody on this site who has both. 

Better still find the FAM model and do it for us and save us all the money! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
I guess those 150 collectors are enjoying something unique that no other model has in regards to detail and realism for a electric toy train! As per FAM PR: "We are confident that this is the finest steam locomotive model ever built, and will become the benchmark for all future generations of model builders.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Like others stated I do not think you can compare a Fire Art Models to another manufacturer. FAM made a few locos that LGB, MTH and Accucraft all made. Ive personally seen a few FAM models and the level of detail is unlike any others.


----------

